# Crazy Zauberball Shawl (K)



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/3/16/zaubershawl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=8133f27d21-zauberball&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-8133f27d21-35495609


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. A little different being done on the diagonal. I think I have just the right yarn for this one. Thanks for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pridie said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/3/16/zaubershawl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=8133f27d21-zauberball&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-8133f27d21-35495609


Did you see all the free patterns on that yarn site. I have a ball of that yarn in green shades. Green is one of my favorite colors. I was gonna make socks. Guess I'll re purpose. Thanks for the nice pattern and a use for my yarn.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Love it and NO skunk stripe!!! I have the yarn for it and it's a simple one for me to do. Thanks for posting


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Yes, the Crazy Zauberballs are popular with my customers. One ball will make a pair of socks or this nice shawl which is done on the diagonal. Lovely colour ways.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pridie said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/3/16/zaubershawl-free-knitting-pattern?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=8133f27d21-zauberball&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-8133f27d21-35495609


I've got it started. So far so good. Boring but quick.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

The end results will be better then knitting a dish cloth lol.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! Leaving in the morning for an overnight road trip will be the perfect project to take &#128518;
:thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you see all the free patterns on that yarn site.


No I didn't ! Went back and looked , found 3 more shawls to add to my to do list


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful, easy pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Looks like a quickie and I like those to knit. Have a great day!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Pridie, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

am i right in thinking the shawl is only increased on 1 side i have read the pattern quite a few times


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link some lovely patterns there.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. :thumbup:


----------

